
Majority of Americans use drugs or alcohol to fall asleep - mcenedella
https://www.theladders.com/career-advice/the-majority-of-americans-use-drugs-or-alcohol-to-fall-asleep
======
whatamidoingyo
And when they wake up, they reach for coffee and red bull.

